# Sibelius 7, TransMIDIfier and Kontakt setup Help



## Maximvs (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello fellow VI Control members,

I would like to ask if anybody has managed to set up TransMIDIfier (http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier) using Kontakt hosted inside Sibelius 7.5 with a virtual MIDI cable software like LoopMIDI (http://www.tobias-erichsen.de/software/loopmidi.html).

I was able to get things connected using Kontakt externally but I would much prefer hosting Kontakt inside Sibelius, unfortunately I cannot figure out how to go about doing this and any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance,

Max T.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 13, 2016)

Just an update on this thread.

I have been told that it is not possible to use TransMIDIfier when hosting for example Kontakt inside Sibelius. The best setup is to use an external Plugin Host like Vienna Ensemble Pro.

I am wondering if there are currently any alternative to VE Pro or it is the ruler of plugin hosting software.

Best regards,

Max


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 13, 2016)

There's Cantabile


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 13, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> There's Cantabile


Hi There,

Thanks for pointing out Cantabile... Do you have any experience on how to set it up with Sibelius?

Many Thanks!


----------

